# Zunes



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone know of any headunits that will control a Zune similar to all the ones that control I-Pods? I know that Zunes aren't as popular but damn wheres all the love for the Zunes?


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Zunes (KellerMKIV GLI)*

use the AUX-IN. No one is going to spend the money for developing a product for a MP3 player that shares less then 1% of the market share.


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: Zunes (KellerMKIV GLI)*

I have a Kenwood KVT910 DVD headunit. it has A/V & AUX inputs. I use a A/V cable and use the video out option on my Zune, like you would for a tv.
so essentially my deck uses the Zune interface on the screen. Granted you still hold the Zune in your hand to scroll, etc but its better than nothing. 
basically if you get any deck that has video inputs with a screen you can do it that way.


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Zunes (Notch__Johnson)*

thats my mistake in buying a zune too. i wish i had a ipod to connect straight into a headunit and control it from there!


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: Zunes (bbplaya4lfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbplaya4lfe* »_thats my mistake in buying a zune too. i wish i had a ipod to connect straight into a headunit and control it from there!

C'mon guys dont give up! It's not so bad! Think outside the "apple crate"































Flash kinda washed this one out


----------



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Zunes (Notch__Johnson)*

I don't feel I made a mistake buying my Zune. I just wanted something different. I have a Kenwood headunit too but without the screen. I'm using the aux-in now but be able to see the it on the screen would be cool. Too bad we couldn't somehow adapt the new Ford Sync radios to our VW's. I heard they will control Zunes directly.


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Zunes (KellerMKIV GLI)*

i like it for its functionality, and it is diffrent from a ipod. now i have seen the ipod touch i may be buying that.
i control my zune through a tape adapter =x. i need to buy a aux!


----------

